# Can I (and if so in which forum) advertise?



## [email protected]@-ter (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi Lorian/person in charge

I sent you a Pm about me advertising on here back in September.

You said links to adverts etc would be introduced, but hadnt been finalised at that point.

Is this now available?

Many thanks

Dan


----------

